# NIE query



## Naomira (Feb 25, 2015)

I don't know if this question has been asked before but I'd be grateful if anyone could help me.
I got a NIE in 2008 when I moved to Torrevieja. Someone told me that this was a permanent number which I could use at any time in the future. I only stayed in Spain for a couple of months. Since then I've read that NIE's have to be updated from time to time and from area to area.
What I'd like to know is whether this applies to older NIE's like mine or whether this just for recent ones.
It may be some time before I move again but I'd like to be better prepared next time, so it would be great to know as much as possible. Thanks.


----------



## LaRiberaAltaMalc (Mar 19, 2015)

We've just had dealings with the INSS and they used our original NIE letters from 2003. I think 'someone' is correct.


----------



## Naomira (Feb 25, 2015)

Thanks. That's one less thing to worry about.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Naomira said:


> I don't know if this question has been asked before but I'd be grateful if anyone could help me.
> I got a NIE in 2008 when I moved to Torrevieja. Someone told me that this was a permanent number which I could use at any time in the future. I only stayed in Spain for a couple of months. Since then I've read that NIE's have to be updated from time to time and from area to area.
> What I'd like to know is whether this applies to older NIE's like mine or whether this just for recent ones.
> It may be some time before I move again but I'd like to be better prepared next time, so it would be great to know as much as possible. Thanks.


yes your NIE number will still be valid - but you will have to register as resident when you move back here, providing proof of funds/income & healthcare provision


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

The number is permanent but if you only got a NIE and did not register for residency, the white piece of paper is only valid for three months. When you register for residency you will get a green piece of paper (or in some areas a card) which will either have its validity shown on it or be permanent.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

baldilocks said:


> The number is permanent but if you only got a NIE and did not register for residency, the white piece of paper is only valid for three months. When you register for residency you will get a green piece of paper (or in some areas a card) which will either have its validity shown on it or be permanent.


if she got the NIE in 2008 it won't be a 3 month 'non-resident' cert 

they weren't introduced until 2012


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> if she got the NIE in 2008 it won't be a 3 month 'non-resident' cert
> 
> they weren't introduced until 2012


We got ours in 2007


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

baldilocks said:


> We got ours in 2007


and it has a 3 month expiry date?


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> and it has a 3 month expiry date?


AFAIK. Not sure where it is now since, of course, we have our green ones.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

baldilocks said:


> AFAIK. Not sure where it is now since, of course, we have our green ones.


I would bet that it doesn't have an expiry date - as I said, they were gradually introduced from the beginning of 2012


----------



## Naomira (Feb 25, 2015)

I didn't apply for residency. I only got the NIE but it was green and I don't think it had an expiry date. I'll look for it and check but I'm pretty sure it didn't.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Naomira said:


> I didn't apply for residency. I only got the NIE but it was green and I don't think it had an expiry date. I'll look for it and check but I'm pretty sure it didn't.


if it's green it's a resident certificate


----------



## Naomira (Feb 25, 2015)

Ok. Thank you very much.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Naomira said:


> Ok. Thank you very much.


do bear in mind that when you return, questions could be asked about why you haven't been submitting tax returns etc for the last several years, if you didn't 'unregister' when you left


----------



## Naomira (Feb 25, 2015)

I suppose the only thing I could do is explain that I didn't stay and that I wasn't aware of the unregister requirement, which is true.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Naomira said:


> I suppose the only thing I could do is explain that I didn't stay and that I wasn't aware of the unregister requirement, which is true.


If you're asked you will have to prove that you left. But that shouldn't be too difficult really


----------



## mike kelly (Aug 12, 2009)

so much confusion over these, why can't EU foreigners get a tarjeta de residencia like all other foreigners?


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

mike kelly said:


> so much confusion over these, why can't EU foreigners get a tarjeta de residencia like all other foreigners?


I don't understand your comment - what confusion?


NIE's are for financial transactions.

The certificate of registration is just that - a certificate to say that, as a foreigner, you are registered on the foreigners list.



The tarjeta you refer to is for identification - we have our passports.

I agree that it does seem strange to do things differently for EU versus non-EU members but then that's the EU for you - nothing to do with Spain I suspect.


----------



## Naomira (Feb 25, 2015)

Thanks everyone. It's good to know that this is something I'll have to look into before I think of moving again. I'll probably do a couple of fact finding trips first and speak with a gestor in the area I decide to go to.


----------

